# naked PF



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

are these only usefull to see if your technique is good? given all variables the same,am I right in thinking a naked PF has no effect on a shot?


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Most people would suggest that a naked PF improves your shots as the coffee falls straight from the basket into the glass/cup.

This should help crema and taste as the coffee doesn't come into contact with the PF at all, just the basket.

To be honest the biggest improvement is due to being able to see what's happening and adjusting your technique.

There also much easier to clean and so probably more hygienic!

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?sme4fo

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CostaShop.co.uk


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Oops, meant "they're" not "there"

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hgjdmb

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CostaShop.co.uk


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Without the spouts on the PF they potentially give you a bit more crema as the extracted coffee is not hitting another surface and running down a tube before heading into your cup.

Also they look damn cool


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

To be honest I don't believe there's a material benefit in them other than as a training tool... and to make baristas smile. Crema may be bigger initially, but the next question has to be 'so what?' If the crema isn't big enough from a spouted pf then there's something wrong, and masking that by using a bottomless pf isn't the answer. But everyone should have one.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks,something else on my "would be nice" list,just been ordering what I think I need to test my Gaggia classic when it arrives,ordered I Gaggia double basked,some Hasbean coffee,some say the wand is good enough if the plastic end is taken off? or do I really need to order a silvia wand to judge the steam on the Gaggia fairly?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes it might not be important that the crema is bigger but he did ask is there any effect on the shot, not if there any additional benefit









Training tool - Check

Looks cool - Check

Improved taste - Not necessarily







unless it allows you to improve your technique and you generally get better


----------



## Slick (Nov 24, 2011)

Fit the Silvia wand.

It made a massive improvement to my milk foaming...

cheers

Tim.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

Slick said:


> Fit the Silvia wand.
> 
> It made a massive improvement to my milk foaming...
> 
> ...


just ordered one!


----------



## Anth.Caffe.Ginevra.UK (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Snegger, don't suppose you can remember where you bought the silvia wand do you?

I find the standard Gaggia set up (I have a baby class) rather inconsistent.

Whilst I don't expect to get commercial machine style milk, any improvement is always welcomed!

Thanks,

Anthony.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I must admit that even though I've been using naked pf for oooh 8 years maybe I find I'm gravitating back to the conventional. This has everything to do with a change of machine from a Silvia to an Expobar Leva. With the Silvia the naked pf seemed to make the coffee come alive a little, whereas with the new machine I find it takes something away. The conventional pf seems to keep everything hot, which reflects in the taste.

To be honest, the only time I get issues are with specific bags of beans, for example some of the extract coffee I tried recently seemed to blond and thin almost instantly. Looked like channelling, but there were no signs of holes in the puck.


----------

